# Surface drive Mud motor Build in progress



## RobK

http://s365.photobucket.com/user/Rkempton/library/my mud motor project?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Longgun

*Diy*

8)8)8) nice looking work! cant wait to see the finished product...


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK

this is going to be a stencil for the back side of the 4x6x1/8'' belt housing . it will be slotted so i can adjust the belt . the side bracket on the motor mount in the photo above, will also be slotted .


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK

Its coming along slowly , bad neck and back make progress slow .


----------



## Longgun

If picture one is any indication of how the final product will look, id say you're doing good. 

cant wait to see it on the water...


----------



## Fowlmouth

Looking great RobK!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

looks great man.


----------



## RobK

thanks , 
Its going to run around 1000 total , including motor , wire feed welder , vise , welding helmet , hand grinder , cut off saw , prop , drive shaft , pulleys , belt and bearings . So not bad for a 15 HP surface drive and i will still have all the tools to make stuff  the 4x6x1/8'' 48''long rectangular tube is coming tomorrow . but i will be gone hunting prairie dogs


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK

I made a bottom plug that will be removable to access the rear bearing and pulley . The plug has a 1/2 lip on the inside to help seal it .


----------



## dkhntrdstn

it looking great man. keep it up.


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK

i spot welded all inside nuts in place and decide to weld the end plug in place . I taped the plug in place ,then pried it back out 1/16 and filled that gap with the welder . then ground it flush , showing no welds . added a small access hole for the grease zert and set screws on the rear bearing . the bearing will be installed and removed when needed thought the front 4 '' hole behind the drive shaft plate .


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK

welded the stop washer to the drive shaft . my son will be cutting a key-way slot in the shaft for the pulley . he works at Central valley machine and also is finshing up at Bridgerland machinist school , so on Fridays he can work on what he wants at school  He will also thread the drive shaft 3/4 10 treads for the prop and nuts .


----------



## RobK

cut and drilled the drive sfaft plate . And the rudder portion of the drive shaft .


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK




----------



## Longgun

8)8)


Just a thought...

Dont know if you are just using the cheaper stuff for mock up, but as far as fasteners, id opt for stainless and nyloc's the whole project through. At the very least, where constant contact with water is involved.


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK

I MAY NEED MORE TILT SO I WILL ADD ANOTHER HOLE ON EACH SIDE . That portion is 3/16 steel .


----------



## Longgun

lookn good...

are you going to PC or paint?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

looking great. cant wait to see pic and video of it on the water.


----------



## Pumpgunner

Looks like it's coming along great! If you decide to paint your frame, I've had really good luck with wiping the frame down with lacquer thinner and then using a 2-part epoxy automotive primer as your first coat-that stuff is bulletproof, sticks really well, and will last forever. It is pricey though, the best stuff that I've found for the best price is from Southern Polyurethanes.


----------



## RobK

i will paint it .


----------



## RobK

my sons going to tread the drive shaft on Friday . I need to add the top brace on the drive shaft tube, measure for belts and get a prop . what prop would you recommend for a stock 15 hp ? 

thanks !


----------



## RobK

what shape of brace do you guys like on the top of the drive shaft tube , i like the brace on the copperhead motors .

http://www.copperheadmfg.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/DSC00005-1.jpg

or this one would be easy to make .

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r524/lparker73/photo3.jpg


----------



## RobK

i will also be adding a tilt adjuster after everything else is done .


----------



## RobK

i got a lot of parts from here

http://www.mcmaster.com/#

6628K344High Strength 1144 Medium Carbon Steel Rod, 3/4" Diameter, 6' Length 1
eachtoday

6497K217Curved-Tooth Timing Belt Pulley, for 8MM Pitch, 30MM Wide Belt, 3.82" OD, 34 Teeth 1
eachtoday

6497K22Curved-Tooth Timing Belt Pulley, for 8MM Pitch, 30MM Wide Belt, 4.33" OD, 40 Teeth 1
eachtoday

6086K216Quick-Disconnect (QD) Bushing, Style SH, 1" Bore, 1/4" X 1/8" Keyway 1
eachtoday

6086K213Quick-Disconnect (QD) Bushing, Style SH, 3/4" Bore, 3/16" X 3/32" Keyway

the 4x6x11 gauge from here .

http://www.discountsteel.com/items/..._Rectangular_Tube.cfm?item_id=205&size_no=140

DOM Tube 1.375" x 0.188" x 1" Cut to: 36"

from here

http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=19629&step=4&showunits=inches&id=250&top_cat=197


----------



## RobK

making a new shaft for here , with 2'' more thread on top and a _*Hex *Long *Nut . backing this nut off will *_adjust the belt tightness and support the motor also


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK

looks better with holes in the brace .


----------



## RobK

:grin:


----------



## swbuckmaster

It is so cool to see the skills some people have on these forums. Cant wait to see it in the water


----------



## RobK

everything is tight on the drive belt adjuster due to the paint , i forgot to allow space for that .


----------



## RobK




----------



## Longgun

Running bushings on the lower end? (output)


----------



## RobK




----------



## Longgun

when are y'all scheduled to hit the water?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

what left to do beside the belt and putting gas in and hitting the water?


----------



## JuniorPre 360

I'm wondering if you'll need to invest in a set of pods now.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Longgun said:


> Running bushings on the lower end? (output)


 Good question LG.
Did you use mechanical seals too?


----------



## Fowlmouth

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'm wondering if you'll need to invest in a set of pods now.


 I would say no. That motor won't be that heavy, and it is on a 1442 boat. I know guys that run 7 HP longtails and shorties on canoes and have zero problems. Pods certainly wouldn't hurt anything either, but I don't think he would gain a huge difference with them. Now if he were running a 25 HP motor I would say heck yes they would help.


----------



## Longgun

Fowlmouth said:


> Good question LG.
> Did you use mechanical seals too?


... i know the early versions of the salt built LS only used bushings with decent success, but it was extreeeeeeemly important to give the lower drive a good shot or three of marine grease prior to hitting the water.

Good work RobK, i really admire your DIY attitude to this, and cant wait to see it on the water! :grin:


----------



## RobK

will see how she sets in the water if i need pods . I am using bronze bushings and and marine grease . Its has three seals in the back and two by the prop . wheel bearing seal 3/4x1'', i will replace the bushings and seals every year to be safe . I don't get out a lot so i think the bronze bushing will be fine . If not making a second one will be a peace of cake


----------



## RobK

i need a belt and prop . I also ruined one seals putting the shaft in . the thread caught a seal . going to replace all the seals while its apart and slip the seals over the threads by hand slowly then tap them in .


----------



## RobK

Longgun said:


> Good work RobK, i really admire your DIY attitude to this, and cant wait to see it on the water! :grin:


Its easy to have a DIY attitude when you can't afford to buy one  Its costing me around 900 . BUT i will have a welder , two hand grinders . vise , two files , cute off saw , and a sander left over and metal working experience


----------



## Longgun

RobK said:


> Its easy to have a DIY attitude when you can't afford to buy one  Its costing me around 900 . BUT i will have a welder , two hand grinders . vise , two files , cute of saw , and a sander left over and metal working experience


Sheesh... let me know when the Mill and the Lathe show up!


----------



## RobK

Longgun said:


> Sheesh... let me know when the Mill and the Lathe show up!


my son would love that . I am trying to figure out how to get him one


----------



## Longgun

Nice! 8)


----------



## RobK

I need to put a handle on it too , with throttle and cut off switch !! LOL


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK

i made a transom support brace today .


----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK




----------



## RobK

I made a bracket and mounted the dead mans switch , painted and attached the throttle

.


----------



## RobK




----------



## btsmith

What kind of throttle control is that on the handle, if you don't mind my asking. It looks like it would be comfortable to use.


----------



## RobK

btsmith said:


> What kind of throttle control is that on the handle, if you don't mind my asking. It looks like it would be comfortable to use.


a mountain bike brake lever for throttle . and the red thing is a dead man switch .


----------



## NevadaMax

Gorgeous.......just plain gorgeous. Good job. I love looking at duck boats, here in Las Vegas, NV they are a rare item. I can't wait for hunt reports and pics!


----------



## RobK

NevadaMax said:


> Gorgeous.......just plain gorgeous. Good job. I love looking at duck boats, here in Las Vegas, NV they are a rare item. I can't wait for hunt reports and pics!


thank you . still waiting for the $$ for the prop and belt .


----------



## Longgun

What size belt??


----------



## RobK

1440mm x 8mm pitch x 30mm wide . just ordered one on ebay .


----------



## RobK

waiting to get the $$ for a prop . My Medical bills been keeping me broke .


----------



## RobK

The Lifan 15 hp engine has a bracket for a cable throttle ,so it was easy to set that up .


----------



## Longgun

Good looking work Rob, I wish major mfr's would subscribe to the KISS method more often... ;-)

cant wait to see your creation on the water keeping up with builds of the same motor/hp family but at much more of a personal value to you. Bravo/KUDOS for taking such a diy project on.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Rob, did you make a cover to go over the belt pulley? (to keep water, phragmites, cattails and dirt out)


----------



## RobK

Fowlmouth said:


> Rob, did you make a cover to go over the belt pulley? (to keep water, phragmites, cattails and dirt out)


not yet , short on $$$ and need to get a peace of 1/16 steel .


----------



## RobK

Longgun said:


> Good looking work Rob, I wish major mfr's would subscribe to the KISS method more often... ;-)
> 
> cant wait to see your creation on the water keeping up with builds of the same motor/hp family but at much more of a personal value to you. Bravo/KUDOS for taking such a diy project on.


Thanks!


----------



## RobK

I decided i wanted lighter camo . so i am going with a digital pattern ,


----------



## Fowlmouth

Looking good Rob! I liked the other camo pattern better though. :mrgreen:


----------



## kev

> not yet , short on $$$ and need to get a peace of 1/16 steel .


Come up and you can rummage through the scrap pile. Your welcome to anything in there, that you can use.

Later,
Kev


----------



## dkhntrdstn

looks great.


----------



## RobK

kev said:


> Come up and you can rummage through the scrap pile. Your welcome to anything in there, that you can use.
> 
> Later,
> Kev


thanks !


----------



## RobK

motor back on hold .

My brother passed away in his sleep at Nauvoo Ill , where he and his wife were helping with a church pageant . Totally unexpected , he was 61 and my only sibling . his kids are there right now working on the arrangements . he's from Sacramento , but they moved to Arizona and are in Nauvoo . so i have no idea where we will be flying to for his funeral . Dang , life sucks sometimes !  He will be really missed .

Old photo of us with dad . I am in the middle . Cool car  BMW


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Rob sorry for your lost.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Sorry to hear that Rob. :sad:


----------



## Longgun

My Condolences Rob. 

Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## RobK

glad the funeral is done and back in Utah  soooooo glad i don't live in Calif anymore . been here 9 years and this my home ,for life . :smile:


----------



## RobK

going to Missouri on Thursday for 6 days to visit grand kids . when i get back i will order a prop and make the cover .  hope to have it in the water 3nd week of august


----------



## RobK

how are these Props ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Signature-1..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item5af88bacdb&vxp=mtr


----------



## Longgun

Ive heard the Hill Props are good, but you need to call and talk to Chuck @ Widowmaker Boats about what he'd suggest. (Hill Prop Distributor)


----------



## taxidermist

Sorry for your loss! I'm sure He's cheering you on from above.


----------



## RobK

made and finished the cover today 

also didn't like the camo , so starting over on that .


----------



## RobK

taxidermist said:


> Sorry for your loss! I'm sure He's cheering you on from above.


thanks !


----------



## RobK

i used a hood latch to hold the cover on . the ones like they have on jeeps .


----------



## Longgun

I like the latch idea!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

very nice man. cant wait to see it on the water


----------

